

Yet another proof of mediocrity, Google? - monsterix
http://www.pluggd.in/google-to-pluggdin-you-guys-sell-products-297/

======
monsterix
Yeah, it really surprised me that Google couldn't differentiate between a
news-blog and a self-promoting product company? If there is no product for
them to sell, as the blog claims, what could be the motive for a ban by
Google?

For I know that pluggd.in is the TechCrunch of India, and they are not hackers
but only news reporters.

